# Piraya Loss



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

A friend who doesnt use this forum owns some large pygos, this fish was hassled by an 11ins piraya till it died , only a few bite marks on it , pieces from the tail and anal fin.You can see some hith right on the top of the fish in the last pic.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Almost 18".. what a shame









what size tank were they in?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

sorry for his loss, see if you cant introduce him to the forums.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Tank is 220 Uk gal , only 3 fish left now grown over 7-8 years from a few inches, the caribe is pushing 16 ins.
Vid from a few months ago.:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=AK1VR114bCU


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Huge pygos...
It's surprising to see a smaller fish kill a big one like that !


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> Huge pygos...
> It's surprising to see a smaller fish kill a big one like that !


The larger piraya was more placid and a smaller one will often get the better of the larger by being able to turn more quickly and get the bites in . The piraya remaing is now causing trouble on the ternetzi , it seems like hes trying to boss the tank with only 3 fish left.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that really sucks i lost a 7" and was upset that size i would flip out


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

It always suks losing a nice huge fish! Smaller pygos are always meaner than the bigger ones.that's piraya sure looked nice. Is he drying it out?


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

That sounds like the Tern I have, but he's the largest in my tank. Those pygos are absolutely huge and impressive. I wonder what he feeds to get them that thick looking. I think that after seeing multiple piraya stories like this, it seems like certain ones with aggressive personalities should really just be kept solo.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Domelotta said:


> That sounds like the Tern I have, but he's the largest in my tank. Those pygos are absolutely huge and impressive. I wonder what he feeds to get them that thick looking. I think that *after seeing multiple piraya stories like this, it seems like certain ones with aggressive personalities should really just be kept solo*.


I have the same point of vue.... and that's how my piraya turned out to be alone !


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

They arent fed anything special just standard white fish and some heart, thats just the size they`re at after 7 or so years and the piraya still grow .
Another piraya thats now 14 ins was moved out when he started on the big one a couple of years ago and has now 3 similar sized fish under his belt .

The hith


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That sucks to see a monster like that go out for good. It probably was on it's last leg so maybe that's why it got taken out by it's smaller tank mates, at that size he or she must have been pretty old.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a real shame. sorry for his loss


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

what are those marks on his head my parya has a small one on his side


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

dam huge piraya, sorry for the loss


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

rhom15 said:


> what are those marks on his head my parya has a small one on his side


Its Hole in the Head disease


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ja said:


> That sucks to see a monster like that go out for good. *It probably was on it's last leg so maybe that's why it got taken out by it's smaller tank mates*, at that size he or she must have been pretty old.


I pretty much agree with that.

Sorry for the loss "locust" Cant see the vid, was that P. Steve's?.

Cheers.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Moondemon said:


> That sounds like the Tern I have, but he's the largest in my tank. Those pygos are absolutely huge and impressive. I wonder what he feeds to get them that thick looking. I think that *after seeing multiple piraya stories like this, it seems like certain ones with aggressive personalities should really just be kept solo*.


I have the same point of vue.... and that's how my piraya turned out to be alone !
[/quote]

x3, mine is alone now. when he was in my 125g with 5 cariba and another piraya, he was VERY territorial and fighting with them all. i suspect he led the pack to take out the other piraya. now that he's gone and in his own 75g, the large tank is much more peaceful.

i kind of like the idea of having him alone so i can concentrate on growing him out. he hits the food hard and righ away which is nice.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> That sucks to see a monster like that go out for good. *It probably was on it's last leg so maybe that's why it got taken out by it's smaller tank mates*, at that size he or she must have been pretty old.


I pretty much agree with that.

Sorry for the loss "locust" Cant see the vid, was that P. Steve's?.

Cheers.
[/quote]
It was Marios fish Armando. 
Its the same age 7-8 years as Steves ( it was from the same batch) and they`re all fighting fit, fighting being the an apt word as he just lost a 14ins .
Im not so sure that fish was taken out just because it was "old", as it was only the piraya that has now reached 11ins that bothered it .
We think the 11ins is male and the large dead one female as it was harrased a lot 2 years ago by a smaller fish that would turn almost black and that went to Steve .


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

...sorry to hear about the loss of that huge Piraya...But like Ja'eh pointed out, he was probably getting weak and old and developing some kind of sickness, so the others took him out...It happens in the wild also!..A never ending vicious cycle...That being said, excellent mixed pygo shoal in that tank!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Huge piraya very sorry for the loss. He rocked like a piece of meth in RNR's pipe!!!!!!!


----------

